# Managing Manure



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Finally finished cleaning out my barn. Between the weather, my back, and my ability to find better things to do, the barn cleaning was way behind schedule and took days to complete.

What to do with the manure is always the question. This time I hauled it down to my little hay field. While spreading, I wondered how much difference it will make to the grass. So, I decided to spread the manure in a way that will make it obvious to see the any improvement.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We always pick an area that needs help. Then we put a thick layer down. It works. Areas that had it done have thick grass. Looks terrible while composting and takes a long time but we don't care. The property where we are now has a lot of holes and dips so we are filling everything in so it is smoother to mow.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We use ours for the garden but I want to do exactly what you are doing to help our pasture and pens. 

Beautiful property!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Boy do I hear you on being behind. That’s on my to do list today lol
Very nice! For the last few years I just started piling it in a big pile in the goats pasture. The goats seem to like their mountain to climb on and it eventually breaks down to a small mountain. 
But before that I would spread out in the field, we always knew where I had dumped it because that’s where the grass grew best lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I put a ring of it around our trees and bushes as a quick and easy fertilizer. I'll just take it directly over to the trees instead of putting it on the compost pile. I feel that it does make a difference!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> We use ours for the garden but I want to do exactly what you are doing to help our pasture and pens.
> 
> Beautiful property!


I'm always afraid to put manure it into the garden because I'm worried there are too many weed seeds in the bedding (old hay).

Thanks. We were fortunate to find such a perfect (for me) property with the perfect barn, giant shop (that I don't need but seems to fill up anyway) and a large, ugly, rundown house that I hate. It took us ten months after we moved to Vancouver Island to fine this property. Thank goodness we were outbid on another property we were going to settle for. This is probably oversharing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Make sure the poo isn’t too fresh,
it may be too hot for gardens.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least you can fix up the house the way you want it. But it is hard to find the right property.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I'm always afraid to put manure it into the garden because I'm worried there are too many weed seeds in the bedding (old hay).
> 
> Thanks. We were fortunate to find such a perfect (for me) property with the perfect barn, giant shop (that I don't need but seems to fill up anyway) and a large, ugly, rundown house that I hate. It took us ten months after we moved to Vancouver Island to fine this property. Thank goodness we were outbid on another property we were going to settle for. This is probably oversharing.


So far I haven't had that issue, it's usually somewhat composted or started. However, one year, when I used to feed IN their shelter, I fed oats and boss and hay (grass and alfalfa). I would clean the hay out, put on the garden for mulch. Didn't think one thing that they dropped grain all in the hay and we had oats and sunflowers sprouting EVERYWHERE.  I wasn't laughing at that time, boy was that not a fun cleanout. However, I don't feed grain to them except on the stand so now it's the hay that's on the ground and been trampled and peed/pooped on and it doesn't seem to sprout any seeds. 

Goat and rabbit poo can go on immediately. Chicken poo you have to compost a bit. I've used horse and cow straight too, but not on little baby plants. I use it on established plants and it's in the areas around them, not up on them.


----------

